# Should we buy these ewes?



## emeraldmistfarm (Jun 16, 2012)

We would like to buy these ewes but we were thinking quality come before quantanty. 
Heres the ad
http://www.donedeal.ie/for-sale/sheep/3498426

Please critique and tell us if they ewes are any good as we are looking into texels.


----------



## SheepGirl (Jun 16, 2012)

Are you looking to buy show sheep or non-show sheep? I don't know what UK judges look for in terms of body conformation as it is totally different than what US judges look for, so I'm not really able to help you there.


----------



## kfacres (Jun 16, 2012)

for a texel-- that's a better than average looking sheep...

my neighbor's/ 4h club members have one of the elite texel flocks in the country.. so I'm pretty familiar with that breed.


----------



## emeraldmistfarm (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, Im from Ireland. We are looking for show quality sheep. Yes we are going to show them and slaughter the rams.


----------

